# Pictures of my new girl in her new halter



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of me and my new horse, Morgan. She's 3/4 QH, and 1/4 TWH, 11 years old, approx 15hh. She was badly abused before the woman who gave her to me rescued her 4 years ago. She was beaten and zapped with a cattle prod. She is not yet broke to ride, and I'm in no hurry to ride her. I am focusing on building a strong bond and lots of trust with my new girl. I know she's not fancy, and she's dirty in the pics, but I just wanted to show her off a bit! I LOVE the way the purple looks on her! I have decided that her show name is going to be "More to Love". Hope you guys like her! BTW, I didn't mention that she was given to me for free, and her board, feed, and hay are all free.  Dream come true
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1355.jpg
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1353.jpg
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1351-1.jpg
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1349.jpg
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1346.jpg
http://i673.photobucket.com/albums/vv96/wdc1980/DSCN1341.jpg


Hope you guys enjoy meeting the newest horsey member of the forum!!!!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Bahaha. I must compliment her AGAIN! And you already know that I llurrrvvveee her. lol. =]

She is just too pretty.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks Tennessee, lol. She is one of the sweetest mares I have EVER met!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww...Poor girl she went through so much and yet she looks like a total sweet-heart. She is absolutly gorgeous and I must agree purple is her color.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

That purple really suits her. She's a gorgeous mare too!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! That means a lot. I really hope that she knows her bad days are behind her, and she's going to be so spoiled and get so much love.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

shes so pretty


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

What a lovely girl. Purple suits her. She seems to really trust you, despite her sad past. Good luck with her!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I sure hope she loves me half as much as I love her! We ordered a few extra halters today, so I'll have more pics in a few weeks, lol. Got a baby pink one(my 6 year old picked it out), and a dark lavender one with light leather overlay on cheeck pieces and nose band.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm OCD. I meant CHEEK pieces, not cheeck pieces, lol.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

she is beautiful, and so lucky to have found a nice new home where she will be so well cared for.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how a horse that is so traumatized can still have any trust for people? She is absolutely stunning and purple looks amazing on her. I just love that pic of her sniffing of the little kid, that one is really cute.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

nice she is so sweet love the purple hehe


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She's gorgeous! You're so lucky to have gotten that girl!


----------



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

Very pretty girl, the purple looks great on her and I must say hello to a fellow Pennsylvanian.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Emaryon! Just a little update......she is rideable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My friend came out and we were playing around with Morgan, and she hopped on her bareback with a halter and lead rope and rode her around the pasture at a walk, and she never batted an eye! Then she got a bath and was a total angel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, the little kid in the picture is my 6 year old daughter, Jacqueline.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh! thats great!!! have you looked at saddles? maybe start a breaking process?


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not really looking for a saddle right now, but if one comes along that works for both of us, I'll go for it. As far as breaking, I'm still focusing mostly on trust and ground games. We play follow the leader, peek-a-boo, tag, and just share quiet time together. I'm in no hurry to slap a saddle on her. At this point we are still getting to know each other and just enjoying each others company. It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's very lovely...I love purple...


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

She's beautiful =]
And kudos to you for taking on a horse with such a bad past. Congrats!

And btw, purple definatley works for her. My horse's color too=P


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

She's beautiful, and has the same halter as my mare!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She's definitely going to be a great pal, and a great partner! I LOVE LOVE LOVE her!


----------

